# Label vendor reviews - Lucky Label, Cruz Label, Woven Labels, ClothingLabels4u - samples ordered



## JOHNSY (Dec 20, 2010)

So I ordered sample packs fron 4 different companies. East to west coast U.S. and Thailand. orderd all on the same day.

U.S.
-California "Cruz Label"
selection of items to look at, 4 hang tags and 13 labels everything individually baged and labeled as far as type and style of label.samples:arrived in three days

-Florida "Clothing Labels 4 U"
Large amount of samples 10 hang tags and 17 label samples nothing sorted and all in on bag. a sticker calander,plastic ruler 4 business cards
:arrived in 7 days

-New York "Woven Labels"
NEVER ARRIVED...whats that tell ya

-Thailand "Lucky Label Co"
no hang tags about 10 labels and some lit on the company and offerings.samples arrivered airmail in about 12days

as I had no idea of the many options of labels i feel I am now a little more educated because of what Cruz sent. I highly recomend doing this for yourself if you have any questions about the right labels for you.
I like the Cruz Labels as its a one stop shop for my hang tags and labels. Very well organized packages. Think it may be a good idea to build a repor with a local company as well.
Ill post more after I order. hope this may help a few people.
Cheers.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Bryan, I'd love to hear more about your experience with the different companies. If you have pictures of the sample packs, that'd be cool for others to see as well.


----------



## JOHNSY (Dec 20, 2010)

Rodney said:


> Hi Bryan, I'd love to hear more about your experience with the different companies. If you have pictures of the sample packs, that'd be cool for others to see as well.


Rodney
Thanks for putting this thread in its proper place. I am laying things out as we speak and I will take a pic later to show everyone the options.
Cheers,
Bryan


----------



## JOHNSY (Dec 20, 2010)

here is a photo of the sample packages sent. give me a shout with any questions.
Johnsy


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

JOHNSY said:


> here is a photo of the sample packages sent. give me a shout with any questions.
> Johnsy


Thanks for sharing the photos!


----------



## JOHNSY (Dec 20, 2010)

so the New York labels finally showed up...mistery. only sent 6 pieces total all in one baggie unlabeled. so if you have no idea what each label type is could be frustrating to choese from there selection. I may just be biased because it took so long for them to arrive but it is what it is.


----------



## HbnCDesign (Dec 5, 2011)

Another woven label manufacturer to consider is Minnewawa Inc. They are located in Knoxville, Tn. 

In response to JOHNSY comment about US made products only...they are the only 100% domestically owned and operated woven label manufacturing companies in the U.S (thats what their website says)

Looks like they have their web site under construction but have all needed info in place to contact someone.

Mention Charles D. if you call or place a order.


----------



## HbnCDesign (Dec 5, 2011)

HbnCDesign said:


> Another woven label manufacturer to consider is Minnewawa Inc. They are located in Knoxville, Tn.
> 
> In response to JOHNSY comment about US made products only...they are the only 100% domestically owned and operated woven label manufacturing companies in the U.S (thats what their website says)
> 
> ...


Their web site is .... American Made Woven Labels


----------



## JOHNSY (Dec 20, 2010)

HbnCDesign said:


> Another woven label manufacturer to consider is Minnewawa Inc. They are located in Knoxville, Tn.
> 
> In response to JOHNSY comment about US made products only...they are the only 100% domestically owned and operated woven label manufacturing companies in the U.S (thats what their website says)
> 
> ...


You have to be carefull of the information your putting out there. they do NOT state the are the "only" 100% label company out there... from what i read it said "one of". which could mean 1 of 2 or 1 of 500. just letting you know. once they get thing rolling im sure folks will check it out. I always order samples from vendors and they dont seem to have provisions for that yet. ill keep an eye out.


----------



## HbnCDesign (Dec 5, 2011)

JOHNSY: That was my fault/typo...site says..last remaining 100% domestically owned and operated woven label manufacturing companies.

Just sharing what I have found.

Charles


----------



## HbnCDesign (Dec 5, 2011)

JOHNSY said:


> You have to be carefull of the information your putting out there. they do NOT state the are the "only" 100% label company out there... from what i read it said "one of". which could mean 1 of 2 or 1 of 500. just letting you know. once they get thing rolling im sure folks will check it out. I always order samples from vendors and they dont seem to have provisions for that yet. ill keep an eye out.



Minnewawa.com has their site up and running. They have alot of previous customer labels on new site. Also it looks like they do alot of Military Labels or Military Contracts.


----------



## zoly55 (Jun 27, 2014)

I had an issue with cruz. The guy on the other line barely spoke and english. So I went with CBF Labels Woven Labels - CBF Labels instead and got great service with them. My advise to you is do not source overseas when branding.


----------



## JOHNSY (Dec 20, 2010)

Hello Everyone, Here are a few things I have done as far as labels. My designs focus n vintage/classic cars motorcycles and other vehicles. So i thought I would go with sewn in tags to go along with this design direction. Did that for about a year at a cost of $.25 per tag being sewn in. 
Then I figured i would try a few things to see how the customer would respond.
1. Sewn in tags as stated above with a size label stuck on the tag
2. I then went to screening my brand logo in by hand with a small cap size screen and cutting the manufacturer tag out.
3. Next I went to screening the tag and cutting the front tag section only
4. Last but not least and most cost effective I went to screening in the logo and leaving the manufacturer tag in, this is how I have done it for about a year plus.
As I have done this i have also proudly announced that I am 100% US made and manufactured because I use American Apparel blanks. The customer understands as to why I do not charge 5$ for a t-shirt. These are a premium T I use through the wholesale and my customers do like the brand and the cut and know where their money is going. My repeat customer business is great and word of mouth means everything. Its bigger than social media for me right now.
So to my point. The labeling and tag issue that so many are fighting with really just comes down to personal preference time and money. Do you need to spend $ on neck tags, my answer is no and a $.25 per shirt plus the cost of tags can really add up depending. This is my study over the past few years. Your experience may be different so feel free to chime in. 
-B


----------



## Livingston (Dec 20, 2010)

Bryan,

Good info, thanks for sharing.
On your option 4 where you are leaving the tag in, are you screening below the tag (lower) or under the tag? If under, how do you keep the tag out of the way? 
Are you screening the label as a second operation, separate from the art?

Darren


----------



## JOHNSY (Dec 20, 2010)

Livingston said:


> Bryan,
> 
> Good info, thanks for sharing.
> On your option 4 where you are leaving the tag in, are you screening below the tag (lower) or under the tag? If under, how do you keep the tag out of the way?
> ...


Hey Livingston,
My Logo and name are combined and the the size is about 1 3/4" x 2"h and I screen it under the AA tag which is fairly small and does not greatly impede on my logo. And yes the label is a second operation depending. When I order bulk some days ill just spend a couple hours just doing a logo run so they are ready for the main art when the time comes. Also on some of my heavier pieces like sweatshirts/hoodies ill print the logo on the back at the bottom of the garment and my customers actually like to see that on the outside as a detail.


----------



## Livingston (Dec 20, 2010)

Bryan,

I've got a gift for you that will save you some time. Free, I'll even pay for shipping. All I ask is for some honest feedback via PM or email. Give me a call. 303-457-8700

Darren


----------

